# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  Σπουργίτια

## Ryu

σημερα μπηκα στο τελετεχτ απο περιεργεια κ πηγα στις αγγελιες στην κατηγορια ζωα.υπηρχε μονο μια αγγελια στην οποια καποιος πουλαγε σπουργιτια κ μαλιστα θυληκα προς 7 ευρω!μου φανηκε τοσσο κουφο!θα επερνα τηλεφωνο αλλα ηταν αργα....

----------


## jk21

κουφο;   παρε μια εφημεριδα αγγελιων και ψαξε λιγο .οχι σπουργιτια....οτι θες θα βρεις μεσα! οσο για τη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση ο ..... ανθρωπος ειναι απλα πουλοπιαστης .θα μπορουσε να ειναι και συλλεκτης αυγων (καλλιτεχνικη φλεβα) και αφου τα δαχτυλιδωνει να τα πουλα για ...<<εκτροφης>> οπως πολλα παρομοια τους που κυκλοφορουν σε αλλα ειδη εδω στην ελλαδα (περαν των ολιγων πραγματικων ) .σαν και αυτους που κατεβασαν τα αυγα απο την καρδερινουλα εδω
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...F%CF%82./page2

.......

----------


## nikosman

σαν δεν ντρεπονται!!! ο αλλος αγορασε γερακια ζευγαρι,... λεσ και εχουμε πολλα !!

----------


## magnisalis

> σημερα μπηκα στο τελετεχτ απο περιεργεια κ πηγα στις αγγελιες στην κατηγορια ζωα.υπηρχε μονο μια αγγελια στην οποια καποιος πουλαγε σπουργιτια κ μαλιστα θυληκα προς 7 ευρω!μου φανηκε τοσσο κουφο!θα επερνα τηλεφωνο αλλα ηταν αργα....


 stin  elada  ola  einai   koufa    sto   velgio   ta  kanoun   anaparagogi  opos   karakakses  kai   oti   alo  petai...

----------


## jk21

εχεις αναρωτηθει πως ξεκινησαν οι εκτροφες που λες; αν εγιναν ελεγχομενα απο το κρατος και για καποιους σκοπους ερευνητικους ή κατι σχετικο το καταλαβαινω.αν οχι, προτιμω που τετοια  <<  κουφα >>  που λεει η δεσποινα ,φυσιολογικα απο οτι καταλαβαινω για σενα ,χαιρομαι που στην ελλαδα εχουν περιοριστει σε ειδη που πριν αναπαραχθουν ετσι κι αλλιως στεναζαν στην αιχμαλωσια σε κραχτοκλουβα μια σταλια ,με σκετο κανναβουρι και τιγκα στην κουτσουλια.σε αυτα τα ειδη η εκτροφη ειναι βημα προοδου σε μια ηδη υπαρχουσα λαθος κατασταση και παραδοση που ισως οδηγησει στον περιορισμο της .κατι που θα εχει περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες επιτευξης αν απο ανοργανωτη προσπαθεια καποιων παιδιων που αγαπουν τα πουλακια αυτα ,αναμικτη με λαθος παραλληλες προσπαθειες αετονυχηδων ,γινει καποια στιγμη οργανωμενα,μεσα απο νομικο καθεστως ελεγχου

----------


## nicktzad

*εστω* και οτι ολα αυτα που γινονται ηταν σωστα*(τονιζω το εστω για να μην παρεξηγηθω)* αλλα ποιος αγοραζει σπουργιτια ρε παιδια??ουτε ομορφα ειναι,ουτε κελαιδανε,ουτα κοινωνικα σαν τους παπαγαλους ειναι! τι να τα κανεις?

----------


## lianna

Κάνετε μεγάλο λάθος. Επειδή έτυχε κάποια στιγμή να μεγαλώσω μωρά σπουργίτια, από πεταμένες φωλιές είναι φανταστικά πουλιά. Έξυπνα τσαχπίνικα κοινωνικότατα και πολύ παιχνιδιάρικα. Εάν έχεις όρεξη και λίγη υπομονή μαθαίνουν πολλά πράγματα.

----------


## kaveiros

Εγώ έχω εκατοντάδες σπουργίτια στην σκεπή μου και δε τα χω πειράξει ποτέ. Αφήνω στο μπαλκόνι ότι περισσεύει και έρχονται τρώνε εδώ και χρόνια. Είμαι 10 χρόνια σ αυτό το σπίτι και μια φορά βρήκα ένα μικρό το οποίο είχε πέσει, προσπαθούσε να πετάξει αλλά δε τα κατάφερνε. Δεν ήξερα τι να κάνω μαζί του, το πιασα φαινόταν πολύ τρομαγμένο αλλά και ζωηρό, κλωτσούσε στην παλάμη μου. Τελικά αποφάσισα να το αφήσω ξανά στο μπαλκόνι και να κάνω λίγο πίσω. Μετά από λίγη ώρα πέταξε κανονικά :Happy:  Σε πολλούς δεν αρέσουν τα σπουργίτια, ειδικά τόσα πολλά μαζί, έχουμε χορωδία κανονική όλη τη μέρα αλλά προσωπικά τα χω συνηθίσει. Το μόνο κακό είναι ότι πρέπει να πλένουμε το μπαλκόνι 2 φορές τη μέρα :Happy: . Επίσης μου κάνει εντύπωση ότι δεν πειράζουν ποτέ τις γλάστρες μας. Έρχονται τρώνε, κάθονται πέριξ των γλαστρών αλλά ποτέ δεν έχουν κάνει το παραμικρό.

----------


## Gull

> σαν δεν ντρεπονται!!! ο αλλος αγορασε γερακια ζευγαρι,... λεσ και εχουμε πολλα !!


παντως δεν εχουμε και λιγα αν αναφερεσαι σε βραχοκιρκινεζα η γερακινες.ποιος ειναι ο αλλος?

----------

